# 2018 DC Points Charts



## SueDonJ (Oct 29, 2016)

A heads-up that if MVW follows their pattern we should begin seeing the 2018 Points Charts on owners.marriottvacationclub.com soon, because the 13-mos Reservation Window for January '18 will be opening during November.

Please post if you find a compilation chart hosted by MVW on the website.  Last year MVW issued it and then removed it, which is why this one being used in the DC Points FAQ is hosted and generously shared by TUGger Davidvel.

If MVW doesn't issue one in the compilation format for 2018 then the only way to search on the website for Points Charts is individually by resort, navigating through "Education & Owner Resources" --> "Helpful Tools" --> "Vacation Club Points Charts."


----------



## rickxylon (Oct 29, 2016)

It will be interesting to see if they have any points charts for the Asia-Pacific properties.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 29, 2016)

rickxylon said:


> It will be interesting to see if they have any points charts for the Asia-Pacific properties.


They do already have them for Phuket Beach Club.
I can see PBC anyway, as an owner there under my account sign in
https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...elpfulTools/resorts/PB/pdfDisplay/2017_PB.pdf
The integration of AP and DC Points is not complete yet, more details expected very soon, then one might expect the resorts to appear in a combined Points Charts document.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 30, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> A heads-up that if MVW follows their pattern we should begin seeing the 2018 Points Charts on owners.marriottvacationclub.com soon, because the 13-mos Reservation Window for January '18 will be opening during November.
> 
> Please post if you find a compilation chart hosted by MVW on the website.  Last year MVW issued it and then removed it, which is why this one being used in the DC Points FAQ is hosted and generously shared by TUGger Davidvel.
> 
> If MVW doesn't issue one in the compilation format for 2018 then the only way to search on the website for Points Charts is individually by resort, navigating through "Education & Owner Resources" --> "Helpful Tools" --> "Vacation Club Points Charts."



Susan,

There are compilation charts on the site for 2016 and 2017. Located at this link:

https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/education/enrolled-helpfulTools/enrollLegalDocs

Basically it's at:

Education & Owner Resources" --> "Helpful Tools" --> "Enrollment Documentation" --> "Documentation of Owners of U.S. and Caribbean Properties"

There's a menu there that includes "Marriott Vacation Club® Resorts Points Charts" 2016/2017 (with the dates being clickable to a PDF). Clicking on either link brings up a PDF of the full program points chart book. It has not been updated for the new Pulse locations or Waikoloa, but the other stuff is all there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 30, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Susan,
> 
> There are compilation charts on the site for 2016 and 2017. Located at this link:
> 
> ...



Great, thanks!  I'll take a look at that section of the FAQ later tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ACP (Oct 30, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Susan,
> 
> There are compilation charts on the site for 2016 and 2017. Located at this link:
> 
> ...



Can't find 2018 charts jut 2017, hopefully they will be published soon


----------



## gblotter (Nov 3, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> It has not been updated for the new Pulse locations or Waikoloa, but the other stuff is all there.


I am very interest in making a DC points reservation for Waikoloa in 2018, so I'll be on the lookout for the new points chart when it becomes available.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 8, 2016)

So, we are now able to book days in 2018, but MVC still does not have a 2018 point chart available yet, either a full one, or individual ones, online for each resort.  Wherever the bar is set for online expectations, they seem to be able to limbo well under it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 30, 2016)

The individual resort 2018 Points Charts are finally up on owners.marriottvacationclub.com.  Sign in and click on Education & Owner Resources --> Helpful Tools --> Vacation Club Points Charts.  I don't yet see the compilation chart, hopefully that's in the works.


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm still not finding the 2018 DC points link for all resorts.  Have they still not done it for 2018.  I'm not talking about the place where you can select an individual location to pull up their individual page.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 15, 2017)

aka Julie said:


> I'm still not finding the 2018 DC points link for all resorts.  Have they still not done it for 2018.  I'm not talking about the place where you can select an individual location to pull up their individual page.


Nope... I check periodically both by taking the 2017 one and changing the date to 2018 in the URL, and also via the Enrollment Docs links under Helpful Tools on the Owners website....but neither place has a 2018 full version yet.  

Dissapointing isn't it.  ;-(


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 15, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Nope... I check periodically both by taking the 2017 one and changing the date to 2018 in the URL, and also via the Enrollment Docs links under Helpful Tools on the Owners website....but neither place has a 2018 full version yet.
> 
> Dissapointing isn't it.  ;-(



Same here, still watching and waiting.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 15, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Same here, still watching and waiting.


Maybe the crackerjack MVC IT team will have it in place by 2019.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 15, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Maybe the crackerjack MVC IT team will have it in place by 2019.



Last year my MVW contact sent it to me as soon as it was updated.  This year nothing yet; I'm wondering if they've decided not to continue with it in that format.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2017)

If someone has Adobe Acrobat Standard, they could use it to combine all the individual ones in to a single PDF.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 15, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If someone has Adobe Acrobat Standard, they could use it to combine all the individual ones in to a single PDF.


But then what would my MVC dues pay for?


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 15, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If someone has Adobe Acrobat Standard, they could use it to combine all the individual ones in to a single PDF.



Can also be done with Preview, which comes standard on a Mac. If I had time right now, I would do it, but I've got a magazine deadline facing me.

By the way, has anyone ever been able to get a replacement/updated book with all the charts like they give you when you buy something from Marriott? Sometimes it's nice to have a paper book that be be easily referenced without going to the computer and paging through a PDF. If they'll give us an updated one, might be worth 90 minutes of our time when we're in HHI in April.


----------



## BCG (Feb 19, 2017)

I think the attached file is what everyone wants.


----------



## GoldenVIKE (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice work BCG.  When I was in the St Thomas MVC office a week ago, they only had a handful of these and were reluctant to part with them.  Weird these are so hard to get a hold of, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 20, 2017)

BCG said:


> I think the attached file is what everyone wants.



 Thanks so much, BCG - this is VERY helpful!  I've added a link to your post in the TUG Points FAQ and will leave it there until MVW uploads the chart onto owners.marriottvacationclub.com, or, until you stop hosting the pdf file.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> or, until you stop hosting the pdf file.


I think the PDF is uploaded to the post, I think it can be deleted by the poster but it isn't hosted on an outside website.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 20, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the PDF is uploaded to the post, I think it can be deleted by the poster but it isn't hosted on an outside website.



Not sure I said it correctly, but I meant until if/when the OP decides for whatever reason to make the pdf unavailable.


----------



## deniseh (Feb 20, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Can also be done with Preview, which comes standard on a Mac. If I had time right now, I would do it, but I've got a magazine deadline facing me.
> 
> By the way, has anyone ever been able to get a replacement/updated book with all the charts like they give you when you buy something from Marriott? Sometimes it's nice to have a paper book that be be easily referenced without going to the computer and paging through a PDF. If they'll give us an updated one, might be worth 90 minutes of our time when we're in HHI in April.



We always enjoyed the paper copy too.  My husband enjoys paging through the book at bedtime planning/dreaming of where to go next!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Not sure I said it correctly, but I meant until if/when the OP decides for whatever reason to make the pdf unavailable.


Perhaps Brian would be willing to host it on the TUG2 site until one arrives to the Marriott site?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 20, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps Brian would be willing to host it on the TUG2 site until one arrives to the Marriott site?



Brian's done that before (with a Points Chart hosted by Davidvel at his site) so I'm sure he'd do it again if BCG okayed it.  I'll send BCG a message.


----------



## StevenTing (Feb 23, 2017)

I have the past years points charts stored here.  I have added 2018 to the list.

http://vacationpointexchange.com/ge...oints/marriott-destination-club-point-values/


----------



## bazzap (Feb 23, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> I have the past years points charts stored here.  I have added 2018 to the list.
> 
> http://vacationpointexchange.com/ge...oints/marriott-destination-club-point-values/


Very helpful, many thanks Steven


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> I have the past years points charts stored here.  I have added 2018 to the list.
> 
> http://vacationpointexchange.com/ge...oints/marriott-destination-club-point-values/



Steven, thanks for posting this onto VPE.

It's interesting, they've modified the presentation for each property, such that it now has the Holiday Weeks as a Full Week, versus other presentations where they show the individual days.  I suppose the chart was getting enormous, but it does disguise where there were point opportunities within the holiday weeks.

Thanks again for posting this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 1, 2017)

Well look what showed up today.

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...Tools/resorts/charts/pdfDisplay/2018_full.pdf


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 1, 2017)

Glad to see it!  I had an online session yesterday asking why SurfWatch doesn't show up in the resort list when we navigate on owners.marriottvacationclub.com through "Explore Destinations --> View Resorts --> Destination: Choose One / Hilton Head Island."  At the end I asked, again, if/when the compilation Points Chart pdf would show up.  Today at least the chart is finally done (although I'd prefer a direct link via Helpful Tools) but SW is still missing from the Hilton Head sort function.  Baby steps.


----------

